# Looking for a Good Sandpaper Holder Idea



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Like many of you, I use a lot of different grits of sandpaper in various sizes and shapes when I am working on turned pieces. The problem I have is that they end up on the top of the lathe, the lathe bed, the drill press table behind me, the floor, and practically every other horizontal surface within a 6 foot radius. Have any of you come up with a good way to keep pieces handy and easy to keep sorted?

Pictures would be great! Thanks everyone.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

I use an old filing cabinet. A different file folder to hold each grit.

BJ


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I spent more at Wal-Mart buying one of these to hold my 9×11sandpaper sheets. Still have smaller pieces everywhere.

http://www.officemax.com/office-supplies/desk-accessories-organizers/product-prod3290398


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

Just built this one this week. A modification from Krisztian VA's design posted here a few years ago.










Here's the original project link:

This individual compartments slide out for easy access.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Sears has this folding file folder that has several compartments with many grits of sandpaper they run on sale regularly for $10 bucks or so. The paper is not great quality, but is good for projects that are really quick sandpaper killers. The divided file folder is great for storing sandpaper. Office supply places also sell these type of folders


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

i have been using a portable plastic file folder box for years and it works great. I put in hanging folders labeled for all the different grits.
http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/500645/Pendaflex-SpaceMaker-Compact-Portable-File-11/


----------



## PaulHWood (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is mine, similiar to the one above and I used the same starting point he did. I agree that I would have made this bigger to incorporate my belts and drums and likely provide space for the sanders which currently lay on top. I put a door on it as spiders like to live in it otherwise and made a crude full sheet cutter. I have storage for full sheets and cut sheets, one of the nicest things is you can see when your running low and add it to the shopping list

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66550


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's mine, lots of storage area for sandpaper, round and sheet in drawers and detailing items. The drawers on the right hold two sizes each. A bit overboard as I sanded my sandpaper station and finished it. Storage in the back for my wax, 0000 steel wool, brushes and rags. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89746


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I use either sanding discs (from Vince Welsh-http://vinceswoodnwonders.com/ ) or Abranet (from Mirka-http://www.mirka.com/en-US/us/abrasives/abrasives/?productgroup=&product=ABRANET___540 ). I cut the Abranet into squares about 3" x 3", and the discs are a little over 2 3/8" in diameter, so I am dealing with fairly small pieces to keep track of.

I stumbled across something called "Firm Grip" at Home Depot.









It is designed to paint brushes to the can, but has a magnet strong enough to stick to the bed of the lathe, tailstock, etc. I have three of them (they are $2 apiece), and my sandpaper is always handy and under control.


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

There are some really great ideas here. Thanks everyone!

Ron


----------

